# first time hitch out SLC any advice heading down 15 towards vegas



## lurkinlife (Mar 25, 2012)

leaving SLC tommorow, any advice before i head towards vegas its time to get out of here i just flew in last week and i cant sit still but im too broke for anything else so i took my money got a tent, grabbed a bunch of nice knives for trade etc. any advice appreciated safe travels all


----------



## lurkinlife (Mar 25, 2012)

actually i have plenty of water a tent, some food, knives, a bike should i ditch it or stay with it? i have books trying to coverr what i can before i grab up and go anticipation is killlllllling me


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope you're not planning on ditching the water. Especially since the weather is getting hotter. food is also pretty darn important. Unless you plan on biking all the way to Vegas i would suggest leaving it. if you're hitching then its really gonna hurt your chances of getting a ride.
on that note, this isn't really an Intro so I'm gonna move this thread to the Hitchhiking subforum.


----------



## lurkinlife (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah im going to ride the bike to the freeway tonight and ditch it there


----------

